# District 9



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

I thought it was poor , how its number 1 in the charts i've no idea :lol:


----------



## Cornish (Jun 20, 2008)

Echo that, sounded good, but deffo a B movie.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Yup, have to agree, a triumph of style over substance. It's like someone got a CGI toolbox from toys r us, and aint afraid to use it! Not good.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I liked it.

Very very weird, not exactly what I was expecting but enjoyed it nonetheless.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

was a B movie without a doubt but i enjoyed it,nice to see aliens landing somewere other than hollywood :lol:


----------



## col_edinburgh (Nov 2, 2008)

i liked it, humour reminded me of bad taste


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

I thought it was a great movie, it had many different levels to it, blast them up type, rasist element like realife SA from what I read and left itself wide open for a sequel.....,

you [email protected]#>ing Prrawwn!!! :lol:


----------



## Ph1L (Sep 12, 2008)

I enjoyed it, thought it was very good. :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I loved it - my favourite film of 2009 !

And, I really want one of those alien guns to shoot the wee local bawbags!


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I found it strange at first but then it sort got interesting and fairly good for the originality of it


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

The constant interviews i thought was annoying and the "aliens" kind of annoyed me to.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Prawns.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

It wasn't what I expected but still enjoyed watching it


----------



## noop (Jan 5, 2007)

npinks said:


> I thought it was a great movie, it had many different levels to it, blast them up type, rasist element like realife SA from what I read and left itself wide open for a sequel.....,
> 
> you [email protected]#>ing Prrawwn!!! :lol:


yep :thumb:

Awesome film, and well made. Many levels to it and very clever. Better then the Sherlock Holmes rubbish I wasted money on last week!!


----------



## col_edinburgh (Nov 2, 2008)

Puntoboy said:


> Prawns.


"I mean, you can't say they don't look like that, that's what they look like, right? They look like prawns"


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

One of the worst films iv seen in a long time to be honest.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

col_edinburgh said:


> "I mean, you can't say they don't look like that, that's what they look like, right? They look like prawns"


:lol:

i loved the "DONT YOU POINT YOUR ****ING TENTACLE AT ME MAN" comment.lol.


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

A great film in my opinion.. a bit different. A lot better than that inglorious crap!!!


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

Ducky said:


> It wasn't what I expected but still enjoyed watching it


+1.

I thought it would involve abit more action/shooting but the plot was different not what you expected (the kid prawn was funny). Watched it twice now since xmas day, lol.

Chris


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Didn't like it at all - Over hyped crap


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

col_edinburgh said:


> i liked it, humour reminded me of bad taste


Bad Taste now that was Jackson at his best.

"I'm a Derek and Dereks don't run!"​
Like District 9 not what I was expecting but enjoyed it.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i thought it was a great film, saw it at the cinema, and FINALLY got in on bluray today off play after pre ordering it!!

when he gives that little alien a sweet, and he throws it back at him :lol: :lol:


----------



## col_edinburgh (Nov 2, 2008)

ianFRST said:


> i thought it was a great film, saw it at the cinema, and FINALLY got in on bluray today off play after pre ordering it!!
> 
> when he gives that little alien a sweet, and he throws it back at him :lol: :lol:


Hello, little guy! It's the sweetie man coming!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I thought it was good. I was expecting an all out shooting affair but was pleasantly surprised.

They could of milked it quite easily in to a TV series, but I doubt they would of got as much money out of it.


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

such a bad movie!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

col_edinburgh said:


> Hello, little guy! It's the sweetie man coming!


:lol:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

i really liked it, Bloody Prawns :lol:


----------

